# Nicolai Rennrad Test - Zitat



## luck01 (17. Dezember 2010)

"Doch wenn es eine Sintflut gäbe und auf
der Arche Noah nur noch Platz für ein Rennrad
wäre, so würden wir das Nicolai retten"

Ein Zitat aus dem Metall gegen Carbon Test im Rennrad Ausgabe 12


----------



## Ti-Max (17. Dezember 2010)

Hätte ich kein Serotta, dann hätte ich schon längst ein Argon Road

Einfach ein geiles Teil

Carbon ist so ein lebloses Zeug...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tillninjo (20. Dezember 2010)

Gibt es den Artikel vielleicht irgendwo online zu sehen?

Was wurde alles getestet? Auch Steifigkeitswerte?
Grüße


----------



## Peter446688 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Hätte ich kein Serotta, dann hätte ich schon längst ein Argon Road
> 
> Einfach ein geiles Teil
> 
> ...



es dürfte doch kein problem sein jemanden zu finden, der mit der selben körpergröße dir ein argon kauft, und du gibst ihm dafür deinen "leblosen" serotta ottrott se oder dein meivici, oder verkaufe dein serotta einfach um den neupreis eines argon - das müsste man doch locker wegbringen

übrigens sind alle metalle (alu, titan, stahl) und kunststoffe (carbon) leblos und das ist gut so, übrigens auch rahmen aus holz sind nach der verarbeitung leblos, nachdem der baum gefällt wurde ist es aus mit dem leben des baumes und somit auch des holzes
sollte sich leben auf oder gar im material (termiten im holzrahmen) eingenistet haben und ein biotop entstanden sein, so sollte man das bike schnellstens reinigen


----------



## Ti-Max (30. Dezember 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> es dürfte doch kein problem sein jemanden zu finden, der mit der selben körpergröße dir ein argon kauft, und du gibst ihm dafür deinen "leblosen" serotta ottrott se oder dein meivici, oder verkaufe dein serotta einfach um den neupreis eines argon - das müsste man doch locker wegbringen
> 
> übrigens sind alle metalle (alu, titan, stahl) und kunststoffe (carbon) leblos und das ist gut so, übrigens auch rahmen aus holz sind nach der verarbeitung leblos, nachdem der baum gefällt wurde ist es aus mit dem leben des baumes und somit auch des holzes
> sollte sich leben auf oder gar im material (termiten im holzrahmen) eingenistet haben und ein biotop entstanden sein, so sollte man das bike schnellstens reinigen



So, und jetzt teile mir noch den Sinn Deiner Aussage mit.

Schonmal einen Titanrahmen gefahren, ich glaube nicht...

Und ich habe weder ein Ottrott noch ein Meivici...


----------



## Peter446688 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> So, und jetzt teile mir noch den Sinn Deiner Aussage mit.
> 
> Schonmal einen Titanrahmen gefahren, ich glaube nicht...
> 
> Und ich habe weder ein Ottrott noch ein Meivici...



ich glaube nicht ist eben ich weiß es nicht

ich bin schon titanrahmen gefahren vor fast 20 jahren ein litespeed, damals gab es noch keine konifizierten titanrohre, keine unterschiedlichen rohrquerschnitte usw, dementsprechend war der rahmen auch recht weich, heutzutage haben titanrahmenhersteller alle erdenklichen möglichkeiten den rahmen den kundenwünschen anzupassen, gerade bei serotta dürften da kaum wünsche offen bleiben, sollte der rahmen nicht passen, liegt es nicht am hersteller, sondern am kunden, der von der materie keine ahnung hat, denn serotta stellt den rahmen so her, wie ihn der kunde will, steif oder komfortabel und weich

wer mit einer alpa keine guten bilder schießen kann, ist auch selber schuld und nicht die kamera

der sinn steht doch da, es geht doch ums leben des materials, und da kann ich nur schreiben, es lebt einfach kein rahmenmaterial solltest du aber mit leben die möglichkeit des herstellers meinen den rahmen unterschiedlich auszulegen, dann liegst du da auch falsch, denn bei carbon, titan und stahl kann der rahmenhersteller den rahmen je nach kundenwunsch flexibel oder steif auslegen, bei den materialien spielen wechselwirkungen und flexibilität eine untergeordnete rolle, bei alu hat der hersteller nur eine möglichkeit, den rahmen möglichst steif auszulegen, weil er sonst recht schnell kaputt ist, alu ist einfach ungünstig was wechselwirkungen und flexibilität anbelangt


----------



## Harvester (30. Dezember 2010)

wie schon gesagt: ignorier den Clown.


----------



## Ti-Max (30. Dezember 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht ist eben ich weiß es nicht
> 
> ich bin schon titanrahmen gefahren vor fast 20 jahren ein litespeed, damals gab es noch keine konifizierten titanrohre, keine unterschiedlichen rohrquerschnitte usw, dementsprechend war der rahmen auch recht weich, heutzutage haben titanrahmenhersteller alle erdenklichen möglichkeiten den rahmen den kundenwünschen anzupassen, gerade bei serotta dürften da kaum wünsche offen bleiben, sollte der rahmen nicht passen, liegt es nicht am hersteller, sondern am kunden, der von der materie keine ahnung hat, denn serotta stellt den rahmen so her, wie ihn der kunde will, steif oder komfortabel und weich
> 
> ...



Ich weiss ja nicht, was Du mir sagen willst und warum und wieso, aber Du rauchst krassen Shit ...

Leider musst Du jetzt alleine spielen, ich muss jetzt ins Bett die Olle bügeln...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich fahre Stahl, Titan, Carbon und Alu. 
Jedes Material hat Vorteile und Nachteile !
Soll jeder fahren, was er will......

Ich finde ein liebevoll aufgebautes Rad oder ein toller Rahmen haben eine Seele und leben auch.


----------



## dreamdeep (31. Dezember 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt: ignorier den Clown.



Das ist das einzig Richtige. Peter ist nichts weiter als ein Troll, der es immer mal wieder probiert.


----------



## Peter446688 (31. Dezember 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht, was Du mir sagen willst und warum und wieso, aber Du rauchst krassen Shit ...
> 
> Leider musst Du jetzt alleine spielen, ich muss jetzt ins Bett die Olle bügeln...
> 
> Gruss Thorsten




schuhverkäufer??

irgendwie erinnert mich das an al bundy "ich muss jetzt ins Bett die Olle bügeln...", wenn das so eine bürde ist, na dann "gute nacht", also ich suche mir immer solche frauen, mit denen es spas macht und nicht zu einer unguten verpflichtung ausartet - menschen sind unterschiedlich, der eine steht auf klasse, der andere nimmt eben was übrig bleibt, das zieht sich durchs leben, bei frauen und bikes (wobei man beides nicht direkt vergleichen sollte)

dass du meinen beitag nicht verstehst ist für mich bei der wortwahl und ausdrucksweise nachvollziehbar, obwohl es sehr einfach verfasst wäre und keinerlei wissenschaftliche kenntnisse notwendig wären

an die anderen
glaube ist das, an was sich vor allem verzweifelte menschen klammern, die in einer ausweglosen situation sind
bei uns geht es heute den meisten menschen sehr gut, im gegensatz zu früher, und der glaube spielt heutzutage im leben der menschen eine sehr untergeordnete rolle im gegensatz zu früher, in anderen regionen auf dem planeten, wo es den menschen sehr schlecht geht hat der glaube heutzutage einen wesentlichen höheren stellenwert als bei uns

vielleicht ist der glaube an bessere zeiten das einzige was nicolai anhängern noch bleibt - tragisch eigentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (31. Dezember 2010)

Was für eine Farbe würdet ihr beim Argon Renner nehmen?


----------



## luck01 (31. Dezember 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Was für eine Farbe würdet ihr beim Argon Renner nehmen?



Schwarz, mit Campagnolo Ausstattung


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. Dezember 2010)

luck01 schrieb:


> Schwarz, mit Campagnolo Ausstattung



Campa darf man bestimmt nicht...


----------



## BikeViking (31. Dezember 2010)

rosa/Pink mit silberner noncarbon Chorus


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. Dezember 2010)

Dann bleibe ich lieber bei meinem Merlin. 
Wenn ich das nicht hätte...dann wäre schon lange ein N RR im Keller.
Darf jetzt aber nicht mehr Bikes kaufen.


----------



## abbath (31. Dezember 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Was für eine Farbe würdet ihr beim Argon Renner nehmen?



Sulfur yellow, rote Decals, roter Steuersatz/Sattelschelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O (31. Dezember 2010)

Schwarz mit weißem Schriftzug und Sram red  dazu ein paar roten Eloxal Teilen.


----------



## guru39 (2. Januar 2011)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> schuhverkäufer??
> 
> irgendwie erinnert mich das an al bundy "ich muss jetzt ins Bett die Olle bügeln...",



von Al Bundy hast Du scheinbar keine Ahnung 



Peter446688 schrieb:


> an die anderen
> glaube ist das, an was sich vor allem verzweifelte menschen klammern, die in einer ausweglosen situation sind
> bei uns geht es heute den meisten menschen sehr gut, im gegensatz zu früher, und der glaube spielt heutzutage im leben der menschen eine sehr untergeordnete rolle im gegensatz zu früher, in anderen regionen auf dem planeten, wo es den menschen sehr schlecht geht hat der glaube heutzutage einen wesentlichen höheren stellenwert als bei uns
> 
> vielleicht ist der glaube an bessere zeiten das einzige was nicolai anhängern noch bleibt - tragisch eigentlich





Schwachkopp, das ist nur ein MTB Forum! Wenn Du was gutes aus Deinem Leben machen möchtest...... geh nach Afrika!







Sorry für´s OT


----------



## Harvester (2. Januar 2011)

Ich frage mich weiterhin warum er sich nicht endgültig von Nicolai und seinen Anhängern (um es dem Haarspalter gleich vorweg zu nehmen: ich meine Fans-also uns- und nicht die Teile, die man hinter einen LKW oder PKW hängt) abwendet. Wenn mir etwas nicht gefällt, ich es nicht ändern kann und keiner mich leiden kann dann sollte ich mir was anderes suchen.


----------



## WODAN (3. Januar 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> Ich frage mich weiterhin warum er sich nicht endgültig von Nicolai und seinen Anhängern (um es dem Haarspalter gleich vorweg zu nehmen: ich meine Fans-also uns- und nicht die Teile, die man hinter einen LKW oder PKW hängt) abwendet. Wenn mir etwas nicht gefällt, ich es nicht ändern kann und keiner mich leiden kann dann sollte ich mir was anderes suchen.



Weil Ihr Euch immer auf Ihn einlaßt 
Einfach ingonieren...


----------



## Elfriede (3. Januar 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> von Al Bundy hast Du scheinbar keine Ahnung
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muss das hier gleich in direkte Beleidigungen ausarten?


----------



## Boondog (3. Januar 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Was für eine Farbe würdet ihr beim Argon Renner nehmen?



ganz klar elox schwarz mit weißen Decals
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## der-gute (3. Januar 2011)

komplett schwarz!

stealth so zu sagen...

bei meinem Argon hats leider nicht geklappt, da einige Teile so spottbillig waren - aber leider halt farbig!





ein Argon R wäre so langsam auch was für mich...
jetzt wo ich schon ne Rolle zu Hause hab ;-)
aber ob ich den ultraharten Rahmen ertragen kann?


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Januar 2011)

Nimm doch eine 27,2mm Carbonstütze.


----------



## de´ AK77 (3. Januar 2011)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Muss das hier gleich in direkte Beleidigungen ausarten?



richtig Herr Guru39 wie kannst Du den Schwachkopf als Schwachkopf bezeichnen?!?


----------



## Mountain_Screen (3. Januar 2011)

@ der-gute

Ist doch ein Argon in XL oder?

Weil das mit der Sattelüberhöhung sieht echt heftig aus,
1,80m lange Beine.

@Elfriede
Es war eine Feststellung und keine Beleidigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (3. Januar 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Nimm doch eine 27,2mm Carbonstütze.



Bringt es nur bei entsprechendem Auszug und wenn die Stütze auch entsprechend flexibel konstruiert ist (es gibt keinen Grund, warum die flexibler sein muss als eine Alustütze).
25er oder 28er Reifen und reduzierter Luftdruck - das geht auch. Wenn einer dummschwätzt, sagste einfach, Du würdest für Flandern trainieren 

Bei Boondogs Argon frage ich mich immer noch, wie er sich auf dem Sattel hält. Nichts gegen individuelle Vorlieben bei der Satteleinstellung, aber das kann eigentlich nicht effizient sein (Haltearbeit). Ansonsten aber ein wirklich schöner Renner 


Über Kleinigkeiten wie das zweifarbige Lenkerband und die nicht mit dem Schriftzug überm Ventil sitzenden Reifen kann man ja auch mal hinwegsehen.


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Januar 2011)

Es gibt auch gefederte Stützen, die z.T. hervorragend sind, allerdings erfordert der Einsatz ein starkes Selbstbewusstsein, wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiss.

Wenn es flexen soll, geht auch immer eine Titanstütze.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## abbath (3. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht. Der sich verändernde Sattel - Tretlager Abstand durch die gefederte Stütze würde mich beim Rennrad extrem nerven.


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Januar 2011)

abbath schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht. Der sich verändernde Sattel - Tretlager Abstand durch die gefederte Stütze würde mich beim Rennrad extrem nerven.



Kommt auf das System an. Bei Parallelogrammstützen hat man diesen Effekt nicht.

Fahre schon seit Jahren aus Komfortgründen gefederte Sattelstützen am Hardtail.

Hat mich nie gestört, fahre aktuell eine USE, die halt kein Parallelogramm hat, der Umstieg war völlig problemlos von Cane Creek.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## der-gute (3. Januar 2011)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> @ der-gute
> 
> Ist doch ein Argon in XL oder?
> 
> ...



Nee!

196cm Körperlänge
Dazu Sprunggelenksarthrose
Daher muss ich mit Spitzfussstellung fahren
:-(


----------



## abbath (3. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Kommt auf das System an. Bei Parallelogrammstützen hat man diesen Effekt nicht.
> 
> Fahre schon seit Jahren aus Komfortgründen gefederte Sattelstützen am Hardtail.
> 
> ...



Am MTB ist das nochmal was anderes. Auch wenn der Effekt bei Parallelogrammstützen natürlich weniger extrem ist. Aber die individuelle Empfindlichkeit bei solchen Sachen ist auch immer sehr unterschiedlich.


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (11. Januar 2011)

als farbe finde ich das blau auch sehr geil


----------



## WODAN (11. Januar 2011)

Hat Jemand ein Cross-RR von Nicolai?


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Januar 2011)

Würde ich auch gerne haben, aber gibt es leider nur als Customrahmen.

Habe mal bei N angefragt und N hat wohl mal einen gebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winalotarace (15. Januar 2011)

....und in der neuen roadbike ist nun auch schon ein test drinn.
da hatte ich mal ein RR, seltener als ein bugatti vyron und nun wird kreti und pleti animiert sich eines der geilsten Räder unter der sonne zu kaufen.................
........campa-teile führen überigens nicht zu gewebeabstoßungen am rahmen sondern sehen lecker aus..........
tretlager und lenkkopfsteifigkeitswerte sind weit über norm, da flattert auch bei 95 km-h nix und im wiegetritt gehts ab wie schmitz-katze.
aber bitte nicht weitersagen...................


----------

